# Waring Pro Slicer At Sam's Club



## solaryellow (Oct 25, 2010)

I was wandering around Sam's Club today and noticed they had Waring Pro Slicers for $50. I had bought one about this time last year from Costco and have been pleased with it for what it is. If you are looking for small cheap slicer, this unit has been pretty decent for me. It is also branded under some other names like LEM.


----------



## eman (Oct 25, 2010)

Hmmm i need to go see if they still have any here . In aug. i looked at them and they were $89.


----------



## solaryellow (Oct 25, 2010)

I found them in the kitchen gadget aisle.
 


eman said:


> Hmmm i need to go see if they still have any here . In aug. i looked at them and they were $89.


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 25, 2010)

Hmmm maybe I need to go to Sam's thanks there Joel


----------



## wildflower (Oct 25, 2010)

I got one a few weeks back, a true peace of S**T, took it back


----------



## pandemonium (Oct 25, 2010)

wildflower said:


> I got one a few weeks back, a true peace of S**T, took it back


i saw a bunch at my sams, why was it junk wildflower?


----------



## tigerregis (Oct 25, 2010)

Mine works fine. It is not a commercial unit and is not promoted as such. I cut meat, cheese, and breads and am happy. Paid $60 on CL.


----------



## solaryellow (Oct 25, 2010)

Other than having dropped the plastic guard one time too many, mine has done well for me. It is a small 7.5" slicer that can't do paper thin but can get pretty close. If you have the expectation that this is a commercial unit, you will be disappointed.


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 25, 2010)

I have one. It works good. Not too shabby for an under a c-note unit.


----------



## nwdave (Oct 25, 2010)

Got one too.  What I don't like is how hard it is to clean.  The only thing removable is the blade and the plastic slide meat holder (or whatever it's called), princess would call it a "thingie" 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.  For keeping sterile, it's a lot of work, but for the money, you get what you pay for.  I wish I had my old timer one that broke down to everything in small pieces except for the motor attachment, and you could remove it with a couple of screws, BUT SWMBO, not understanding such things, put it into a garage sale 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





, while I was overseas.  Ah well.  I still love her.


----------

